# Get rid of Auto-lowercase?



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyway to get rid of the feature in the software that automatically thinks I am using all caps if I post certain smileys or acronyms as the only content in my post? If that wasn't clear, I will demonstrate in the next post.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

:d


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Ibtl


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Should be  and IBTL


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Finnstang said:


> Anyway to get rid of the feature in the software that automatically thinks I am using all caps if I post certain smileys or acronyms as the only content in my post?


We don't want those  ...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=127146

Nonsense posts such as "IBTL", "+1", "bump", and "/subscribe", as well as "copycat" threads are not needed and slow down the search function and server. These posts will be deleted.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> We don't want those  ...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=127146
> 
> Nonsense posts such as "IBTL", "+1", "bump", and "/subscribe", as well as "copycat" threads are not needed and slow down the search function and server. These posts will be deleted.


What about ? Is my use of that smiley a nonsense post?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Finnstang said:


> What about ? Is my use of that smiley a nonsense post?


Only if it doesn't accompany a meaningful, insightful, well thought out post.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Only if it doesn't accompany a meaningful, insightful, well thought out post.


So I'm not allowed to post at all anymore? 

Sometimes just a  can convey everything I need to say.


----------

